# My Black Rhom is yellow i think...



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

my rhom looks identical to









from Pedros site... what is the difference in a black rhom and yellow rhom? or is it the same at adult stages?... need some help :sad:


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

well i dotn know or i would tell you. you can have this...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

If it is yellow, it could be either be a xingu or guyana rhom. Who did you buy it from? How big is it? Bigger rhoms turn dark (jet black) when they are 12" plus. You should ask the seller where it was caught.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

i traded it with ETB, not sure where its from =/

his size is in my sig, what will be the difference from a black rhom at 12+ inches?


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

"Rhom" is a type of Piranha

"Black" is a color

"Black Rhom" is just a rhom that happened to turn black

"Black Piranha" is a common name give to most Serrasalmus piranhas sold at the LFS

Your P may or may not turn black as it gets bigger, it depends on the individual fish. Your best bet to own a black Rhom is to buy it when it is already black. But even that is no gaurantee it will stay black when you get it home.

The pic you posted looks like it was collected near Araguay IMO.

One thing I can say for certain is it looks like a very nice fish, I would be happy to own it.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

looks like a guyana body structure from what ive seen. i would go with xingu since i havent seen yellow guyanas.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

thanks for the clarification guys.

And definately a cool rhom, his personality atm is almost human... he does his own thing, but when i approach him, he makes eye contact, approaches the glass, and right before we have an understanding for another, he kind of blows me off like draco would if i asked her on a date =(


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

boxer said:


> looks like a guyana body structure from what ive seen. i would go with xingu since i havent seen yellow guyanas.


 whats the deal with this xingu and guyanas talk? i dont know about all that... Let me in on this.


----------

